# looking for place to hunt



## labhunternd (Jun 8, 2008)

looking for a reasonable land rental for 1 or 2 days october 18 weekend. Prefer within 100 miles of fargo. [/list]


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Your dont have to rent land to hunt. If thats what your looking for you are not going to find it here. Just ask the landowner to hunt, not rent.


----------



## labhunternd (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't care, I did not ask for your opinion. Regardless of your (an many others) impending response to this post, I do need a place to hunt for ONE day that is not Plots land.

I've hunted the entire state for many years (99% plots) and am aware of the north dakota farmers general dislike of people from fargo, and yes occasionally they let you hunt on their land.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just go knock on some doors and ask them for permission to hunt. Thats all I was saying, there is no need to lease land for hunting. A good place to start is anywhere south of I 94, they are very nice and are very willing to let people hunt.

PM me if you have anymore questions I can help you find land.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

labhunternd, This is the wrong place to be looking for land to rent for hunting. I understand what you are wanting to do and support you on it. Guys like blhunter have unlimited supplies of money and time for hunting. At $4.00 a gallon for gas it will pay to rent some land. May I suggest placing an ad in some of the small town papers in the area you want to hunt. Your phone will ring off the hook!!!!!!! Good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

g/o I do not have an unlimited amount of money nor do I have the time. I am a farm hand and I go to college. Between working and college I only have 1 day or 1 1/2 days for hunting a week after we get done combining. All the land I hunt on in ND is family land. Though I do venture down to southern ND for dove hunting and I have no problem getting permission. Ever for pheasant hunting when I go down there for Turkey Shoot. All you have to do is ask the land owner if there are birds and where and if you can hunt there.

I was trying to point out that this isn't the place to ask to rent land because alot of people are against leasing or renting land for hunting.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> labhunternd, This is the wrong place to be looking for land to rent for hunting. I understand what you are wanting to do and support you on it. Guys like blhunter have unlimited supplies of money and time for hunting.


G/O

I really expect a better reply than this... you don't even know Blhunter, and you are making a huge assumption and generalization about him. I'll leave it at that.

An apology PM to him is in order.

Ryan


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

:eyeroll:


----------

